# poulan 3400 fuel lines



## treehog (May 10, 2006)

Old Poulan 3400 countervibe, Where does the second 3/16 fuel line from tank go (down the side of the tank, then lost) (not the suction line to the carb). Also, What holds the tank in, I have the fly wheel off. I won't dig deeper if I don't have to


----------



## casey v (May 12, 2006)

I believe that it is the tank vent. Not 100% sure. You may get more responses if this were posted over on the chainsaw forum. This is milling and sawmills.

Mike


----------



## ray benson (May 13, 2006)

It is the gas tank vent. The short hose ends near the on/off switch. The gas tank is held in place by the flywheel cover. Here is an Illustrated Parts List.
http://odref.com/poulan/pdf/poulan/gas-saws/3400.pdf


----------

